# house for rent in Leadville



## mitgreer (Oct 22, 2003)

4 bd/2bath house for rent in Leadville. Fully finished basement with wet bar and wood stove, separate entrance. Garage, fenced back yard, huge deck. Great views of Massive. Pets ok, tons of storage for toys. $1200/month. Call Tim @970-389-4575.


----------

